# Configuring PF to allow SABnzbd



## john_rambo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi,
I have installed SABnzbd and configured it. Problem is it will start only if if I disable PF. With PF enabled the web interface won't appear.

This the PF log http://paste2.org/eMNPZcFn.

I tried a lot adding rules but none worked.

Please help me with the rule.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 6, 2014)

john_rambo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have installed SABnzbd and configured it. Problem is it will start only if if I disable PF. With PF enabled the web interface won't appear.
> 
> This the PF log http://paste2.org/eMNPZcFn.
> ...


Please post your current pf.conf file. What rules have you tried? Is your objective here is to allow incoming traffic to access port 8080? Are you using NAT?


----------



## john_rambo (Apr 6, 2014)

```
$ cat /etc/pf.conf 
set skip on lo
block in all
pass out all keep state
```

I tried adding `set skip on lo` but is not working too. I configured and enabled PF by reading the handbook. I dont even know how to enable NAT.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 6, 2014)

Have a look at Securing Hosts with PF, paying particular attention to the webservices part. It will also serve as a good introduction to how to set up a basic pf installation. Your "block all incoming, pass all outgoing" approach needs a bit of tweaking.


----------



## john_rambo (Apr 6, 2014)

That link too is suggesting to add the line 
	
	



```
set skip on lo0
```
 to stop PF from blocking access to the loopback interface.
Someone told me to use lo but I tried both and lo0  but no effect.


----------



## john_rambo (Apr 6, 2014)

I rebooted and now its working. Really weird because I was reloading the rules by `pfctl -f /etc/pf.conf`

Thanks.


----------

